# Vintage Vinyl LP Halloween Albums



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

This is the revised list above. updated 10-7-18


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I have the Hammer Dracula w/ Christopher Lee in two parts, on mp3. 

Here and I'll pm it to you: http://www.mediafire.com/file/7l21koa1akxx4kl/Hammer's_Dracula.zip/file

If you have a text list that you could post, it would be helpful. I can't tell what many of the album covers say.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Ignore this, accidental double post.


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you! I got your PM. and a text list would be great.
Thanks again!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy Huck! That's the entire Hammer Dracula movie on a record!

I'd love to just have some of the covers even without the record! Soul Dracula is awesome as is the Peter Lorre one. Heck, they're all pretty awesome covers!


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

Here is the larger Album Covers of all these great old vintage vinyl Records. As always a link to the recordings would be most appreciated.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/eduw7l7owii52wx/Vintage%20Album%20Coveres.rar?dl=0


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks! Those covers are great!

You can get Phantom of the Organ on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Phantom-Orga...39098916&sr=8-2&keywords=phantom+of+the+organ


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

I have nearly everything on that list and found virtually every one online. Not too hard with some good sluething.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Since I posted the above I went and downloaded 6 of these titles I did not have. There are only two I still don't have and those are very elusive! My point is, it's not hard to find most of this stuff.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are a bunch of these I didn't have, but like siys, I tracked a few of them down last night. Of course, not all are vintage ... the Lonesome Wyatt ones and "Gravest Hits" certainly aren't. But it was once again a reminder that, no matter how many old Halloween recordings you have, there are always, always, ALWAYS more out there to find.


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

siys said:


> Since I posted the above I went and downloaded 6 of these titles I did not have. There are only two I still don't have and those are very elusive! My point is, it's not hard to find most of this stuff.


You are so RIGHT! It took me a while but most of these albums and more are all out there. I must have done some really "good sluething" from about October 2018 to March 2019 these are the albums I've found so far, of course it isn't everything I'm looking for but I have found way more than I thought I would.
And still finding...


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

And More!


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

Here is a link to the larger covers. easier to see and read.
https://openload.co/f/3dbNClsAxQs/All_Halloween_Album_covers.rar


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Good to hear you found more than expected. Wish I could get into vinyl collecting and ripping stuff off that but I usually stick to CD.


----------

